# Two USB problems



## 101airborne (Nov 8, 2007)

O.k. just f.y.i. i am not a complete computer guru and have only some knowledge of computer tech. I have reviewed eons of posts and have come to no conclusion for my usb problems. 

That being said here is my dilemma:

I have a *Sandisk cruzer 1gb *that doesn't show up in device manager, disk management, or My Computer. I have attempted to update drivers from the devices website, but its says i already have the drivers necessary. I know that it my usb port is "talking" in a sense to the flash drive because when i plug in the drive i hear the ba-ding tone that tells me something new was connected. This flash drive works on other people's computers as i have tested it on three others. I can plug other reliable USB devices into my USB port(s) and it works fine. I have tried the flash drive on all the ports on my computer, and to my dismay none of them recognize it. I have no idea how to fix it! :upset:

I have 2 External *USB 2.0 SAMSUNG LightScribe DVD+CD burners*. One has been showing up in my device manager as an unknown device and it has worked plenty of times before. The device does not have a question mark or exclamation point over it in the device manager. When I have tried to update the drivers via Hardware Update Wizrad it tells me that it could not find any drivers better than the ones installed. I've had this problem before and it magically fixed itself after a month or so. The power saving feature has been disabled (the port doesn't shut down to save power). When I plug *dvd burner #2* in it doesn't recognize the burner and instead of being a unkown device in device manager, it says, "USB storage adapter AT2 (TPP)" with a red "x" through it it says that the device is disabled and for some reason it won't let me enable it. :4-dontkno Any ideas?


----------



## 101airborne (Nov 8, 2007)

ok update, i was looking more into my problem and for burner #1 (the unkown device problem) in the device manager->properties... it says no drivers are installed for this device and it suggests that i use the troubleshooter. Well the troubleshooter can suck my butt because it almost never solves my problems and in this instance, once again it didn't.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Have you gone into the device manager and checked to see if there are any red or yellow marks in there? Have you gone into the bios setup menu and made sure that all the USB (esp. the 2.0) are enabled instead of disabled? under device manager (start, control panel, system, hardware, device manager) is there a word that says "enhanced" under that area (indicates 2.0 is installed)? Have you opened the device manager area (right click + under USB)? When in the USB area, have you right clicked and selected "update drivers" for each of the items under there? Do you have SP2 loaded on your computer?

Post back and then we can look at the more specific issues.


----------



## 101airborne (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm not sure how to access the bios setup menu. help?

I have windows XP SP2 

when i try to update the drivers (right clicked and selected "update drivers" for each of the items) it searches for a long time then says that it could find no better drivers than the ones installed. 

For the *SANDISK flashdrive*, in device manager (with this being the only device plugged into my usb ports) this is what it looks like. 

-Universal Serial Bus controllers
-Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host controller - 27C8 
-Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host controller -27C9
-Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host controller -27CA
-Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host controller -27CB
-Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host controller -27CC
-USB Root Hub
-USB Root Hub
-USB Root Hub
-USB Root Hub
-USB Root Hub​-USBIO controlled devices
-USBIO Device VID=0781 PID=5151​
It doesn't show up in device manager, unless its the USBIO controlled device?? I'm clueless... i have no idea. 

for *burner #1+2* simultaneously plugged in on their own i get the same result for both of them...

-Universal Serial Bus controllers
-Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host controller - 27C8 
-Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host controller -27C9
-Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host controller -27CA
-Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host controller -27CB
-Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host controller -27CC
-USB Root Hub
-USB Root Hub
-USB Root Hub
-USB Root Hub
-USB Root Hub
XUSB storage adapter AT2 (TPP)​
The last one on the list shows a red "x" through it. When i check it in properties, it says :

This device is disabled. (Code 22)

Click Enable Device to enable this device​
When i click enable it says that "windows was not able to enable this device"


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

It looks like your problem is that USB 2.0 is not enabled. We can try some things to try to solve that. First of all, you normally get in to the bios setup menu by holding down the DEL key while the thing is booting. Then, find those USB items and make sure they are all enabled. (since I don't see the word enhanced in your area, that tells me there are difficulties with USB 2.0)

Try it by rebooting after you enabled those items and see if that helps. If not, then go to the USB area and DELETE all items under that heading. Then REBOOT and it should find all of them again and the USB 2.0.

If it does not, try again to enter that area and right click and select "update drivers" again for all those items..........then, reboot and see what happens.

Post back with results and lets see what happens.


----------



## 101airborne (Nov 8, 2007)

Ok i did what you said and this is how my device manager reads now. (with only the dvd drive plugged in)

-Universal serial bus controllers
--Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host controller - 27C8
-Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host controller -27C9
-Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host controller -27CA
-Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host controller -27CB
-Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host controller -27CC
-Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Universal Host controller -27CC
-Unkown Device
-USB Root Hub
-USB Root Hub
-USB Root Hub
-USB Root Hub
-USB Root Hub​
It says no drivers are installed for this device. I try to update the drivers but it says it can't find a better match for your hardware than the software you already have installed. 

The flash drive is still not appearing in device manager.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Were you able to access the bios setup menu and make sure USB items are all enabled???

Also, did you notice the word enhanced in your USB now? That means that USB 2.0 is now enabled.....and, that is good. Go down to that one and try again to update drivers. Any other red or yellow marks in that area?


----------



## 101airborne (Nov 8, 2007)

I wasn't able to find any option or menu in BIOS setup for anything relating to USB. I only deleted the items in device manager and rebooted.


----------



## Army Ranger (Dec 3, 2007)

Hold down F2 or F3 as soon as you start computer. I have a SONY, and mine is F2. Also, you can try F8 or F9.....works on Emachines and various others. In BIOS, go to USB area and make sure that:
USB is enabled
Legacy Support is enabled
USB is set to High Speed

This worked for me.... let me know if you need more help...

SSG David Dawson (I was at Campbell 3 years ago...LOVE IT THERE!!)


----------

